# No scream cream? Does it work for waxing?



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I need to find a cream that will numb me up for waxing!! Does this really work? I have googled creams and this keeps coming up... http://www.dermstore.com/product_no+scream+cream_9422.htm

Does anyone recommend a brand of cream I can use??? pleazzzz

thanks!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I need to find a cream that will numb me up for waxing!! Does this really work? I have googled creams and this keeps coming up... http://www.dermstore.com/product_no+scream+cream_9422.htm
> 
> Does anyone recommend a brand of cream I can use??? pleazzzz
> 
> thanks![/B]


 



Tough it out... it builds character...













(runs away quickly)


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> Tough it out... it builds character...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!







Thanks for the laugh! I needed that!









Kodies mom,

I've tried several things.

1. Slapping my legs repeatedly, very hard to "get them used to the idea of pain". Waxing was not quite so painful, but the slapping left me red and swollen and sore before the waxing even stopped. (not a good idea)

2. Covering my legs in ice to numb them. Major goosebumps. Shivered and shivered. Waxing was not quite as painful, but would not do this again as was VERY cold. *insert blue-faced smilie here*

3. Deciding that what was painful was getting so many hairs pulled out at once. So, spent HOURS and HOURS going at my legs with a pair of tweezers. Many of the hairs did not cause any pain at all when yanked, but others...was like grabbing a fistful of nosehairs and yanking. Also, took a very long time and I felt rather cross-eyed for the next couple of days. Believe it or not, have done that quite a few times. Hey, I get bored sometimes.








  I won't say where I've plucked bare with a pair of tweezers. Let's just say I'm very flexible.  
4. Dusting my legs lightly with baby powder. I read that this made it harder for the wax to stick to your legs. Also makes it harder for the wax to stick to the leg hair. Nothing like giving a good rip, biting your tongue with the pain, and then seeing 80+% of the hair STILL on your leg!

5. Biting down on a couple of wooden chopsticks while yanking. Bit through them. Splinters in tongue are not fun.

6. Thinking of something to feel intensely guilty about and then "punishing" myself by ripping out the leg hair. This actually worked...a little. Mainly, I think, because I was thinking about other things so much that I was a bit distracted by the pain...which leads to....

7. Watching a really interesting program on TV while waxing so that I'd be distracted from the pain. This helps.


Lastly, the more often you do it, the less pain you feel. This is because you have less hair to pull out. NOT because you are somehow magically growing less hair, as some believe, but for this reason: When you shave often, almost all your hairs tend to be the same length as they continually get cut at the same time. But, when you wax, you pull them ALL out by the root. The first time you wax after you've been shaving for a while really hurts because you have more hair sticking out to be pulled. But, after that, well, not all the hair grows at the same pace. Some are faster than others. The faster ones get yanked out at the next waxing. But, more come. Those are the hairs that were growing a little slower. It LOOKS like less...but only because the others have already been yanked and haven't had time to grow out yet. Does this make sense? It all makes perfect sense in my head, but I'm not always able to make perfect sense when I'm trying to express myself.







Anyway, if the myth of having less hair grow back after waxing were REALLY true, then that would mean that you would eventually have no hair at all to wax...which those of us who wax often know is sadly false. I wax often during the summer (and am very hairy during cooler weather). 

Wow...I sounded like I was on a soapbox!







Lastly, though, I'd like to recommend a product...Moom. This is not really wax. It's a kind of sugar. What I love about it is that it DISSOLVES in water! Yep....you have bits left on your legs, you do not have to resort to trying to peel them off your skin or shave them off (yeah, I tried that before). You don't end up with a waxy mess because you can just use water to dissolve it and it all washes off. (This is also quite a relief when you accidentally tip some on the floor or a nosy dog brushes her face against your leg right after you apply the "wax" but before you put the cloth strip on....no need to cut her hair off...just drench her in water.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know of any creams...but have you tried to take aleve or other ibuprofen 2 hours before your wax appointment? It doesn't take the pain completely away but helps a little. 

The suffering us women go through for beauty lol


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ladies why are you torturing yourself... In this day and age... ask the person doing the waxing to the sugar based wax.. less pain, no suffering latter on.

or even just use nair or those other creams at home. 

I had my legs and arms wax for my wedding. let me tell you that never ever happened a gain.. i was iching for days aftert hat.. do you know why ?

a top layer of skin came off with that wax.. you don't see it but it does... 

My arms a week later had these litte red dots on them and ladies .. I'm dark skined so can you imagin if this was you. my arms were healing. that what the spots were.

I do have a suger wax and you can get it in the store the layer of skin does not come off with it.. only the hair and nope I don't do my legs with it. only my eyebrows ... 

my legs I use nair and yes it smells , but hey i'm not scard and in pain.. or use one of those really cool razers shik for women they do work.. I have been using them for years.. go with the way the hair grow and you will not have any issues. 

i already educated my neice and told her stay away from wax unless it is the sugar kind.

No wax will ever ever go on my legs again.. it was just horible.




By the way it took a year for the hair to grow back in because it was buckling under the poors from the scaring . yep.

just don't do it. it not the hair that hurts it the thin layer of skin that is removed. och!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Just stick with the shaving!!! Alot less pain and much less spotty!!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have no clue where you guys are getting waxed but I honestly don't think it hurts! A good spa/salon will use the cold wax. You barely feel anything. The plucking of my eyebrows hurts a LOT more than the wax.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I've done my own waxing since 8th grade (I'm almost 26 now). It definitely hurts the first couple times, but you do get used to it. And the sugar wax is for sure the way to go. Try an "adult" beverage for before/during/after. A little margarita goes a loooong way!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I've done my own waxing since 8th grade (I'm almost 26 now). It definitely hurts the first couple times, but you do get used to it.[/B]


I just dont understand all the hoopla, i have been doing my own waxing since I was 16 and it never has hurt 

I use this...










and the car always looks good too


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Good one Joe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just dont understand all the hoopla, i have been doing my own waxing since I was 16 and it never has hurt
> 
> I use this...
> 
> ...


[attachment=22121:attachment]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i would have been severely disappointed in this group had joe or cary not weighed in on this topic






























i find that i never think about the pain if i go get my eyebrows threaded first. i spend the rest of my day wondering why 3 minutes of ridiculous pain doesnt get more of these women slapped silly. and WHY am i paying more than $5 for this? i used to pay $3 in atlanta, and i only found a place here in cleveland that charged $20 for threading! i have since found a woman who charges $7, but she sings. which further adds to the "pain".









thus, i spend the rest of the day wondering why the heck i just did that and i dont focus on the additional pain i'm paying more money for LOL

i should just invest in a bar quality blender for my margarita enjoyment instead.

ann marie and the "and peanut butter. one can never have too much peanut butter." buttercup


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I've done my own waxing since 8th grade (I'm almost 26 now). It definitely hurts the first couple times, but you do get used to it. And the sugar wax is for sure the way to go. Try an "adult" beverage for before/during/after. A little margarita goes a loooong way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Jamie, I am SO with you on the adult beverage. Unfortunately, I go for my waxings at 11 a.m. and society frowns on being tanked up that early in the day. Well, at my age society frowns on that. God I'm old. LOL not really. If I did my own waxing, though - rest assured that the waxings would be infused with wine.











And Joe - your turtle wax was hilarious - lmao.














Just please don't tell us that Kim uses that on her legs...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Waxing hurts?







Hmm I have heard the same said about getting a tattoo, and here I was always told I have a low pain tolerance.









Melanie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Never tried it, but I can tell you what doesn't work--that numbing spray you can get from Sally's. It doesn't help a bit. Let us know if you get it Stacy.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Have you tried ambesol gel???


----------

